# Pen Turning



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

We were talking about pen turning earlier in the chat room and after that I went and watched a few vids on Youtube.

I then stumbled across this gem.

This kid has to be about 13 at the oldest but his work is exceptional. Check out the way he forms the pattern in the top of the pen.

Also, it's a workshop to kill for!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

2nd video is cool...

When comes to pen turning there are 2 names always in my mind, Philly & James (Jskeen)


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Skeen was showing us some of his pens earlier today. Dude's got some mad skills.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Skeen was showing us some of his pens earlier today. Dude's got some mad skills.


Here are some James stuff


























you can see more here 

here is Philly's turner (watch after 2:35)


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's one competent young lad... good vid!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

all three vids top notch Hrawk, i wish the young man well! with that much drive he should make a fine Dr. or have his own kiosk at the mall. if i had a shop it would be more like Phillys, i really would love to have one of his laths, man what i could do with a lath.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't even hang on to cheap pen . It would break my heart to lose one of those gems! Well I'd make someone else lucky.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

they are awesome. Why would he want to be a surgeon when he has talent and a workshop like that.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

e~shot said:


> When comes to pen turning there are 2 names always in my mind, Philly & James (Jskeen)


SlingShooting isn't the only thing Philly passed on to his grandson









I haven't turned a pen in a while but I used to be pretty decent at it. It's A LOT of fun but eventually
you have like 50 pens laying around the house..haha


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

KennyCannon said:


> SlingShooting isn't the only thing Philly passed on to his grandson










I love your grandpa's workshop.


----------

